# My little vineyard



## toddrod (Feb 21, 2011)

I spent the entire weekend getting my little vineyard into shape. It includes drip irrigation to all the grapes and the beds. I also removed the wire that the grapes were growing on and replaced it with pipe. The grape load was pulling my end post in, even though they are cemented 3 feet in the ground.

Below, 8 muscadine grapes vines and a newly planted blackberry bed











This entire chain wall will be plantes with Blackberries when I am done.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 21, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nicely laid out. I can't believe you even drilled out the landscaping ties for the posts.


----------



## toddrod (Feb 22, 2011)

If you are talking about the last photo with the blackberries in the pots - That is a concrete chain wall with the metal post for what is left of an old rotten fence that was once there.


----------



## Sacalait (Feb 22, 2011)

Mobile home anchors with guys will help to keep the end posts from pulling in.


----------



## Beer2Wine (May 27, 2011)

Im so jealous! I wish I had that kind of space! Living in SoCal sucks!


----------



## Teamsterjohn (May 27, 2011)

That is a nice space for your vines. I have some trees overhead on my small vineyard that I had to cut away. Yours looks nice and open. Good luck and have fun like im doing.


----------

